# Manual de Amplificador QSC MX700



## cmontoya (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro

Estoy buscando el manual de una  QSC MX700, lo he buscado pero nada y en la página de QSC no funciona la página  donde está el modelo.

Donde lo puedo encontral


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 8, 2014)

revisa por aqui , https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/

PD:
   ya lo encontre (en 20 segundos jajaja) ¡¡ podes descargarlo desde aqui http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,13109/ igual esa paguina esta en el link de los sitios de los esquemas,tenelo como referencia


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 9, 2014)

Hola el-rey-julien lo que pasa es que tengo un amplificador QSC MX700 que tiene el chasis y la placa con todos sus componentes  y pues tengo planeado tratar de restáuralo y necesito un documento donde me muestren como va armado

En la imagen  aparece como es la distribución  pero me gustaría saber en que documento o manual esta toda esta info  o como lo busco


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2014)

pues deberías ser suficiente con el esquema ,si ya lo tienes al equipo completo, con el esquema ir mirando y reparando , 
PD:
¿ tu necesitas la foto de la placa ?





cmontoya dijo:


> pero me gustaría saber en que documento o manual esta toda esta info  o como lo busco


y eso esta difícil,como buscar,, no se ,supongo es cuestion de suerte o de mandarle un correo al fabricante y que te ilustre.
aunque supongo que con el esquema ya deberías saber como guiarte y restaurarlo al menos yo con el esquema ya me las arreglarías mas que bien,no entiendo muy bien que es lo que quieres???


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 9, 2014)

Hola
Pues la verdad con el diagrama me defiendo pero tengo dudas, el ventilador tiene control de velocidad  o para qué es el swit.
Y para este amplificador cómo funciona el modo bridge ya que  los amplificadores que e visto 
Tiene un interruptor stereo/bridge y este no???
Y también me toca conseguir el transformador  110vac con 2 devanadas de 45Vac  sin Tap por que según el diagrama funciona este amplificador sin tap central  por casualidad no sabe  la medidas del transformador de este amplificador??? Ya que  este amplificador lo compre en la chatarrería y pues hay tienes varios transformadores quien quita que este por ahí.
Gracias por su ayuda
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 9, 2014)

aqui en el foro hay un hilo donde clonaron ese amplificador,pegate una vuelta por alli 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/poder-qsc-mx700-13333/


----------

